# First visit in 7 years.......



## whiteswan (Oct 8, 2002)

According to the data when I logged in I last logged into this forum On 4 - 4 - 2004 !

Glad to see it still remembered me.

Having Virgin Media TIVO installed tomorrow afternoon - will be interesting to compare to my original Thomson TIVO UK box (pvr 101??(

Dave, Oldham UK.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I hadn't visited this forum for a good few years either until a few months ago 

You'll get a lot of different opinions here.

There are angry S1 users who can't/won't go with Virgin Media, there are people who have tried and seem to hate the new TiVo and there are a fair few like me who feel it is a decent (if not perfect) replacement for the S1.

Enjoy the arguing!


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

I just hope you dont find it's 'exactly' the same 

I've never had a Tivo until now but some aspect seem very dated so you might recognise them


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

A lot of it is actually damn close to identical. That's a good thing though!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jethrouk said:


> I just hope you dont find it's 'exactly' the same


I'm actually glad it is.



> I've never had a Tivo until now but some aspect seem very dated ...


Thus proving the old adage "if it ain't broke...."


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I love the new Tivo, the advanced wishlists are a definate plus.
For example I have one for Dawn French -Vicor so it only shows me shows other than Vicor of Dibley


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

jonphil said:


> I love the new Tivo, the advanced wishlists are a definate plus.
> For example I have one for Dawn French -Vicor so it only shows me shows other than Vicor of Dibley


I never really got on with wish lists. Don't actually have any on my new TiVo.

May have to look again if you can exclude....


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Karnak said:


> I never really got on with wish lists. Don't actually have any on my new TiVo.
> 
> May have to look again if you can exclude....


Yeah you just press the thumbs down on anything you want to exclude from the search.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Karnak said:


> I never really got on with wish lists. Don't actually have any on my new TiVo.
> 
> May have to look again if you can exclude....


Wishlists are often better and easier to use.

Do a wishlist for Doctor Who and it'll pick up repeats on different channels if the first airing clashes.

They also pick up programmes incorrectly listing as a different series - like the current issue with Doctor Who.

A wishlist will also pick up channel changes - like a programme's new series being moved from BBC2 to BBC1.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

jonphil said:


> I love the new Tivo, the advanced wishlists are a definate plus.
> For example I have one for Dawn French -Vicor so it only shows me shows other than Vicor of Dibley


You might want to use Dawn French -Vicar
Otherwise it's going to have to be very clever to exclude Vicar of Dibley.
/PedantHat


----------



## whiteswan (Oct 8, 2002)

started another thread..............First and ongoing impressions - its been installed !

Dave


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

BrianHughes said:


> You might want to use Dawn French -Vicar
> Otherwise it's going to have to be very clever to exclude Vicar of Dibley.
> /PedantHat


I've never used exclusion wishlists - how does that work? I assume it will pick up anything with Dawn French except if it also contains the word Vicar? Is that correct? If its that easy I'll go ahead and put some exclusions in my existing wishlists.

Are there any other fancy things you can do with wishlists?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to say that I never used Wishlists before on my S1 - I only used SPs. I am a recent convert since I found out how to set on for F1 that would catch the BBC shows no matter what channel.

I suspect what's happened here is that the proliferation of +1 and repeat channels has suddenly made me aware of what I've missed over the years and now that advanced wishlists are in your face rather than a backdoor hack has made it more intuitive.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

kmusgrave said:


> Are there any other fancy things you can do with wishlists?


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/199


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Thanks. I've now added some exclusions. Saves a bit of todo list pruning


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Karnak said:


> I never really got on with wish lists. Don't actually have any on my new TiVo. ....


You should it's great feature



jonphil said:


> Yeah you just press the thumbs down on anything you want to exclude from the search.


or Thumbs up if you want to include other things It puts in brackets



kmusgrave said:


> Are there any other fancy things you can do with wishlists?


i have one (planets) (space) (universe) from 'science' section which as you might imagine finds a lot of space related stuff for me


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Now if we could just exclude all kids programmes/channels like we used to be able to do on the old one...


----------



## whiteswan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi

wheres my thread "First and ongoing impressions" gone?

Dave


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470568

I would suspect it's dropped off the bottom for you.

Look at the 'Displaying threads....' box at the bottom of the list and change it from the default (2 days or something) to something more sensible.


----------

